# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  How often should I feed a juvenil pacman？

## Chinchilla527

I feed my juvenil pacman frog every 3days, and in each feeding i give him few crickets, which the total size equal to his head.
However the caresheet says they can be fed 5-7 times a week.
I'm a little bit lost atm.

----------


## Pluke

When my frogs were juveniles I'd offer them food every night, they'd usually eat 4-6 1/4" crickets or a chunk of nightcrawler. Sometimes they'd choose not to eat at all. Once they get to around 2-3 months or so they'll stop wanting it every night and then you can feed them about 3 times a week. So far with my frogs, they know when they're full. I haven't had any problems with them over eating even when offering every night.

----------


## Lija

fed him as much as he can eat in about 15min every day when he is little and go to every other day for a bit older, you'll see, he'll just refuse eating every day.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

They need a lot of nutrition while they are going through their major growth period. Most pacmans won't actually over-eat. They will stop when they are full. The 15 minute rule that Lija mentioned is usually the best way to go.

----------


## Chinchilla527

This is really something new to me, I've learned a lot.
In my country when pacman starter get their first pacman, they always begin with a warning like this: over feeding will kill your frog, so only feed they twice a week when they are small, feed every week when they are sub-adult.
I'd try that 15mins rule.
I do have few more questions, how often should i feed a sub-adult? and wat about a adult pacman? Dose all the advance keepers in the US do this 15mins rule? Is it for pacman only or if it also fits other frog and toads?

----------


## Namio

> This is really something new to me, I've learned a lot.
> In my country when pacman starter get their first pacman, they always begin with a warning like this: over feeding will kill your frog, so only feed they twice a week when they are small, feed every week when they are sub-adult.
> I'd try that 15mins rule.
> I do have few more questions, how often should i feed a sub-adult? and wat about a adult pacman? Dose all the advance keepers in the US do this 15mins rule? Is it for pacman only or if it also fits other frog and toads?


Most horned frogs regulate themselves even when food is being offered superfluously. With babies, you should offer food everyday, using the 15-minute rule as sggested previously.  And that does not mean they will eat everyday or every time you offered. They'll eat when they feel like eating.
With subadults, which is somewhat an ambiguous term, you should offer food about 3-4 times a week, once again, using the same 15-minute rule. Adults you can reduce feeding to 1-3 times a week. Use common sense and your sound judgments. Don't forget to dust their food with vitamins and Calcium powder.

----------


## Lija

> This is really something new to me, I've learned a lot.
>   they always begin with a warning like this: over feeding will kill your frog, so only feed they twice a week when they are small, feed every week when they are sub-adult.
> I'd try that 15mins rule.
> I do have few more questions, how often should i feed a sub-adult? and wat about a adult pacman? Dose all the advance keepers in the US do this 15mins rule? Is it for pacman only or if it also fits other frog and toads?


 i don't think it is possible to overfeed a pacman, they'll stop when they're full, just make sure you are not feeding him mice or fish, that are high in fat content, max one in a month for adult,. i have 2 pigs ( C. ornate and female waxy frog) but even they stop when they'll full. Ornate ( 4") is eating every 3 day because that is when she is getting hungry, my other one  adult cranwelli- would eat once a week. They are pretty good on letting you know they're full.
 i think 15 min rule is for pacmans and pixie, i don't think it would apply to tree frogs or dart frogs, not sure about the others.

----------


## Ra

> This is really something new to me, I've learned a lot.
> In my country when pacman starter get their first pacman, they always begin with a warning like this: over feeding will kill your frog, so only feed they twice a week when they are small, feed every week when they are sub-adult.
> I'd try that 15mins rule.
> I do have few more questions, how often should i feed a sub-adult? and wat about a adult pacman? Dose all the advance keepers in the US do this 15mins rule? Is it for pacman only or if it also fits other frog and toads?


 It depends on whay you are feeding, a diet of vertebrate prey won't call for as frequent of feedings as one based on invertebrates. Personally, I feed a growing baby pacman frog as often as it will eat. When they squirm to swallow the last food item, you know they are full. If you have seen this squirm movement (as if they were trying to squich the food in) you know what I mean.

----------


## Chinchilla527

Thx a lot guys,I'll follow these advices. further more I'll translate and post those info in my country, so my friends will know.
again thx indeed.

----------

